# UFN 73 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFN 73 takes place in four days starting at appr. 6:30 PM ET or 10:30 PM GMT. The main event is a fight between St. Preux and Teixeira from the Bridgestone Arena in Nashville, Tennessee, USA! Here we go!










Since the champ, Clyde, signed up and wants to he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Ovince Saint Preux vs. Glover Teixeira
> Beneil Dariush vs. Michael Johnson
> Sam Alvey vs. Derek Brunson
> Timothy Johnson vs. Jared Rosholt
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*
Main Event Results on pg. 4

ClydebankBlitz (6-6) vs hixxy (48-31-2)

Main Card

Bknmax (39-48-1) vs Joabbuac (3-4)
CupCake (5-10) vs Andrus (13-21)
dudeabides (45-53-1) vs anderton46 (0-1)

*










*Members signed up:

Andrus
CupCake
hixxy
uga4game
anderton46
Bknmax
Joabbuac
ClydebankBlitz
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Aug. 8th by 6:30 PM Eastern.*


----------



## uga4game (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for give me such as information.Can you tell me how can i register here?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in : )


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm glad we opened this up to everyone.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

uga4game, yes you just drop your name in here.

I'm pretty sure that title has spray paint on it dude but whatever


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Whoever beats you can wear whichever one they choose. Might even be at this event :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in, want a rematch for my title that i lost by 3 points.

Ill win by atleast 10 times that amount at this event.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Im in, want a rematch for my title that i lost by 3 points.
> 
> Ill win by atleast 10 times that amount at this event.


You can fight that fake Brock lesnar 4-4 Chump Clyde ,u guys are not on my level , I would of koed both of u last week with the highest score and easily won this week . You B fiighters have your little rematch let me know when you want to get owned though by the real champ .


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bkn is one of those guys who gets fight of the night while he's down in the prelims. Yeah, 40 people saw you compete but it was a damn good fight so you feel good about yourself. You don't even know what it's like to be at this level. Predicting for Strikeforce is a whole different ballgame from the A leagues junior. It's not a case of "Will this 50 year old man beat this professional wrestler?", this is the real deal. Maybe when you go out there and earn yourself a title shot, we won't be swimming in your pathetic crocodile tears.

hixxy, you were lucky to even get in the same denominator as me. I don't know if you are up to date with your astronomy, but the blue moon disappeared last week. With that, the only glimmer of hope you'll ever have went away in the wind. I run this league, there is No Way Out now.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bkn is one of those guys who gets fight of the night while he's down in the prelims. Yeah, 40 people saw you compete but it was a damn good fight so you feel good about yourself. You don't even know what it's like to be at this level. Predicting for Strikeforce is a whole different ballgame from the A leagues junior. It's not a case of "Will this 50 year old man beat this professional wrestler?", this is the real deal. Maybe when you go out there and earn yourself a title shot, we won't be swimming in your pathetic crocodile tears.
> 
> No Way Out now.


Not sure what you are saying i have about 50 more fights then you in the UFC  just because i have a SF belt that u will never have doesn't mean my arenas aren't sold out at every fight. You are just another W on my long list of Chumps that i owned , The UFC wants to see Fedor beat the Champ and sell out the Arena not another rematch between Brock and Mir, do you want to fight at Cowboy stadium or fight Hixxy in Vegas in a rematch? 
I can see why you are scared though because just like Arlovski you are on a winning streak and fighting me would mean i would take your Soul.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

uga4game said:


> Thanks for give me such as information.Can you tell me how can i register here?


I'm calling his guy out! I'm in


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

CupCake said:


> I'm calling his guy out! I'm in


Haha, guaranteed win coz you know he won't send any picks in by any chance?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Haha, guaranteed win coz you know he won't send any picks in by any chance?


oh.....you think? ummm....I didn't challenge him while thinking that..... :confused02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully dudeabides will post the match ups shortly.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC Fight Night 73 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... in the blue corner... this man is known as 'England Elite'... hailing from England... he is the former CPL champion... hixxy! And ... Fighting out of the red corner! ... this man is known as 'The 45 %'... fighting out of Glasgow, Scotland.... he is... the... REIGNING... and DEFENDING... UNDISPUTED... CPL Champion of the world... ClydebankBlitz!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*ClydebankBlitz* (6-6) vs *hixxy* (48-31-2)

The sign ups are still open til the fights start Saturday night. There is not a stand-in yet this time so we need two people to come in if we're going to have another matchup.

Main Card

*Bknmax* (39-48-1) vs *Joabbuac* (3-4)
*CupCake* (5-10) vs *Andrus* (13-21)
*dudeabides* (45-53-1) vs *anderton46* (0-1)










*Remember to send your picks in a PM Saturday Aug. 8th by 6:30 PM Eastern. *​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Respect to Clyde for the immediate rematch. I hope you enjoyed holding the belt for me for a week.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

And *uga4game * you're going down!


:thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Bknmax...


I might fall asleep fighting at this event , and then the main even will def put me to sleep with Mighty Mouse fighting Dodson over there


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm down if I can get an opponent this late. 
Sending my picks in now


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in. Johnson fight was tough as hell to call..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Picks are in. Johnson fight was tough as hell to call..


It was for me too, been flipping back and forth on it, but i think i made the right choice in the end. I put it either last or last but one in my order too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Saenz and Kakai was the hardest to pick for me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> It was for me too, been flipping back and forth on it, but i think i made the right choice in the end. I put it either last or last but one in my order too.


Yep same here. For me it was either Johnson by tko or Dariush by submisson..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sending your picks Andrus you're the stand in because of the odd # but if uga4game, who I messaged, doesn't send any picks by the time the first fight starts... about 15 minutes supposedly, you'll take his place vs CupCake.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

You should have made a vBookie about if he would send his picks or not. I know what i would have bet on lol.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Switch of opponent will mess with cupcake... she hasn't trained her wrestling. 

Although Andrus can't of had much training for this, so he will probably gas out anyway.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Had Holtzman TKO 2 on that one..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Uga is out, Andrus is in vs Cupcake the first fight's over on Fightpass. Uga4game can feel free to sign up again and try to remember to send his picks.... would be a bummer to have a person with zero points in a matchup again so it's a good thing Andrus was here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhh only a little bit of time away from getting the Holtzman UD 100%. Sad at the same time cause I chucked a fiver on the other guy / female fight going the distance.

hixxy picks up an early lead due to his positioning on that fight. I didn't reckon Holtzman had really fought a grappler before so we didn't know if he was capable in that aspect.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got work at 6am (currently 12am) so will only stay up for another hour then will catch the rest of the fights tomorrow.

Its weird when you look at your opponents picks coz even though we both went with OSP, i now want him to lose because CB had him as his number one pick.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha yeah. I'm hoping Hall loses now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Probably closed the gap a bit with the Vera win. Had he managed to land that sweep on the first round both me and hixxy would have had it spot on at first round sub. Felt that was a bit of an unexpected pick but obviously not haha.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Probably closed the gap a bit with the Vera win. Had he managed to land that sweep on the first round both me and hixxy would have had it spot on at first round sub. Felt that was a bit of an unexpected pick but obviously not haha.


Got you 2 points ahead now, but that was my least confident pick.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC Fight Night 73 Championship Pick 'em 
*​
The correct calls were:



> Holtzman Sub 3
> Vera Sub 2
> Wilson KO 1
> Saenz SD
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*ClydebankBlitz (6-7) vs hixxy (49-31-2)
*

*And it is allll over !!! .. The winner ... and ... now... the... NEW... champion... of the Championship Pick 'em League... hixxy!!

He won 206 to 170!!! KOTN!

Here is your belt, ...
*









*
Main Card

Bknmax (39-49-1) vs Joabbuac (4-4)
Fight won by Joabbuac 202 to 180! 

CupCake (5-11) vs Andrus (14-21)
Fight won by Andrus 167 to 164! FOTN!

dudeabides (46-53-1) vs anderton46 (0-2)
Fight won by dudeabides 166 to 128!
SOTN!

*​
Thanks for playing everybody and for sending your picks the highest scorer hixxy the champ.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

ClydebankBlitz


> Ovince St Preux by KO/TKO Round 3 :thumbsdown:
> Dustin Ortiz by Unanimous Decision *22*
> Uriah Hall by KO/TKO Round 2 *26*
> Sara McMann by Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> ...


hixxy


> Hall TKO 2 *28*
> Ortiz UD *22*
> Holtzman TKO 2 *21*
> McMann - UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Bknmax


> Sara McMann,dec,u :thumbsdown:
> Chris Camozzi,sub,round 3 *22*
> Ray Borg,dec,u *29*
> Michael Johnson,dec,u :thumbsdown:
> ...


Joabbuac


> Scott Holtzman TKO 2 *23*
> Ray Borg Sub 3 *22*
> Uriah Hall TKO 2 *26*
> Derek Brunson UD *20*
> ...


CupCake


> Ovince Saint Preux UD :thumbsdown:
> Sara McMann UD :thumbsdown:
> Beneil Dariush Sub Rnd 2 *21*
> Tom Watson UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Andrus


> Michael Johnson KO 2nd :thumbsdown:
> Ovince Saint Preux KO 3rd :thumbsdown:
> Sara McMann UD :thumbsdown:
> Uriah Hall KO 2nd *25*
> ...


dudeabides


> Ovince Saint Preux TKO 1 :thumbsdown:
> Michael Johnson UD :thumbsdown:
> Jared Rosholt UD *29*
> Uriah Hall TKO 1 *28*
> ...


anderton46


> McMann - UD - Most confident :thumbsdown:
> Holtzman - UD *22*
> Hall - KO/TKO - 1st Round *29*
> Borg - Sub - 1st Round *20*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

No its equal lol, my maths was poor.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I had you 2 points ahead so I'm even worse haha. This fight should be interesting. What happens when you have a can crusher with knockout power fighting a guy who's done very little in the UFC but stood tall with decent competition?

I think the can crusher takes it.

EDIT: Our maths might be shite but dudeabides couldn't spell thumbs properly


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Two Thums Fresh


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I ninja edited it. The icon used to be on the right in the emoticons box when you reply but now I have to spell it every event so we have about a 75 percent chance of a mespell.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im never watching Castaway again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

dudeabides said:


> I ninja edited it. The icon used to be on the right in the emoticons box when you reply but now I have to spell it every event so we have about a 75 percent chance of a mespell.


:thumsup:


Also, thanks can crusher. Thinking back I really should have made that a bigger favourite.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Kakai Vs Frankie went much how I thought it would. I wasn't seeing this "amazing" wrestling from Frankie, but Kakai was quite basic all round. I thought Kakai would control the wrestling and be a little bit better in the grappling. I thought he'd be the slightly better inside the clinch but Frankie managed to control that aspect. Kakai's evolved a lot but he really needs to work on his movement.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

So there is no difference between KO and TKO? I think i have been specifying it from the start too....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, they've been that way for longer than I've been around here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like the title depends on two Johnsons....a bit like hixxy's mum's vagina.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Uhh Borg gonna get dat back


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Uhh Borg gonna get dat back


Damn your kicking my ass even though we are even lol , my only chance is with OSP.
Good picks bro


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

We got literally two fights different from now on, this really could go either way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I let the masses convince me that McMann was the right pick. I wanted to go Nunes but felt it was too big a risk cause it seemed McMann was the logical choice.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad i got that wrong.

I Like Nunes a lot, don't like McMann... and it was Bknmax's top pick.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I went with Johnson cause the fker burned me when I made my first ever accum bet by KOing that Russian dude. I'm begging that he just gets space in this last 3 minutes and lands that KO punch.

2 rounds down, opponent absolutely SHATTERED, landing punches....why not throw in an old clinch?

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I absolutely HATE this stupid cnt. Straight out the Roy Nelson book of complete and utter idiots. Opponent can barely stand, pretty much one or two punches away from being KOed, you're two rounds down.............TAKEDOWN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Some fight IQ there right?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I have better fight IQ than Tim Johnson and I probably won't piss for the next 20 minutes because I'm too lazy to stand up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

That fat cnt has me down I think 24 points now. It's all on you MJ.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh shit... that decision was so bad dudeabides already wrote in the wrong scores :O


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

wow I didn't even think it was a split decision


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What a great way to lose your title....on a bullshit judge's decision.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Oh shit... that decision was so bad dudeabides already wrote in the wrong scores :O


U got saved on that one


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh yeah I jump the gun and f up sometimes but, I edited it. The CPL results are totally easy to edit out mistakes, but not vbookies so I wait for the official decision there, ever since they said Jones knocked out Hamill and came back from the break and Hamill won by DQ. Hope I didn't jinx Johnson. hixxy and a couple others got it right maybe they knew a couple judges were going to hit the bottle early.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> U got saved on that one


Yeah... 8 point swing on a correct pick, crazy. Either way, i think it all comes down to this main event. Its set up perfectly.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Shit if my maths is right...3 points separate me and Andrus...and we both picked OSP


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If dudeabides is anything like the judges in the MJ/Dariush fight you'll probably still win anyways.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Glover is garbage osp wanted to stand and glover bitched out , and is going to get owned by a better wrestler .


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ffs!!!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Went nearly how i expected... Thought Glover would pound it out from mount rather than get the sub.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Glover is garbage osp wanted to stand and glover bitched out , and is going to get owned by a better wrestler .


Must be like how DC bitched out of striking with Rumble.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Must be like how DC bitched out of striking with Rumble.


DC is a wrestler who likes striking , Glover is a garbage striker .


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So how we looking? I predicted I win back my title with a 30 point margin, how did I finish???


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yep I was right. Thanks for a close, exciting fight Andrus...always a pleasure, never a chore :hug:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I was in beast mode tonight... only Hixxy outscored me, wish i played like this against John last week :/


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The results are back on page 4, congrats hixxy!

I must've gotten lucky in mine, but I'm using google calculator to add these up not the UFC's judges Clyde.

And yeah Joabbuac had over 200 like the champ, that was a hell of a score.

If anybody wants to play CPL on a Sunday night card with these people fighting let me know:

Max Holloway vs. Charles Oliveira
Erick Silva vs. Rick Story
Josh Burkman vs. Patrick Cote
Chad Laprise vs. Francisco Trinaldo
Olivier Aubin-Mercier vs. Tony Sims
Valerie Letourneau vs. Maryna Moroz
Misha Cirkunov vs. Sean O'Connell
Felipe Arantes vs. Yves Jabouin
Nikita Krylov vs. Marcos Rogerio de Lima
Frankie Perez vs. Sam Stout
Chris Beal vs. Chris Kelades
Shane Campbell vs. Elias Silverio

(So far 2 people like)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Predicted a 30 point swing and got a 36 point swing. Abit disappointed I didn't get it bang on but hey ho.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I like that card, lots of close fights there.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm in for Holloway/Oliveira 

Damn!...CBeebies got spanked like a little girl :thumb02:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

CupCake said:


> Yep I was right. Thanks for a close, exciting fight Andrus...always a pleasure, never a chore :hug:


Awesomely close one. Thanks 

I'm a bit butthurt over MJ losing. These must be the same judges that scored Sanchez vs Pearson fight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What a great way to lose your title....on a bullshit judge's decision.


You would have lost even if Johnson took the decision..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> So how we looking? I predicted I win back my title with a 30 point margin, how did I finish???


I don't concern myself with your lucky decisions. I'm the rightful champion and we all know it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't concern myself with your lucky decisions. I'm the rightful champion and we all know it.


And how does one figure that?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> And how does one figure that?


because he drew himself a belt with MS Paint...that's why


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The judges don't get to decide who is and isn't a champion, that's for the people. The people know I'm a champion, hate me or love me. Each of you know I'm a champion and each of you know that you're far from my equals. Next time, I won't allow the judges to screw me over because I'm going to end the contest quickly and cleanly.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I was in beast mode tonight... only Hixxy outscored me, wish i played like this against John last week :/


You did do good but that card was garbage , Johnson decision was horrible and Glover pretending to be a wrestler was a joke , just tells me that he has no chance at all.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> You did do good but that card was garbage , Johnson decision was horrible and Glover pretending to be a wrestler was a joke , just tells me that he has no chance at all.


We both picked Johnson UD, so it was only the order that made the difference, which wouldn't of won this for you. 

It was really close though, credit to our very own Joe silva there, All came down to the last fight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The judges don't get to decide who is and isn't a champion, that's for the people. The people know I'm a champion, hate me or love me. Each of you know I'm a champion and each of you know that you're far from my equals. Next time, I won't allow the judges to screw me over because I'm going to end the contest quickly and cleanly.


I said id beat you by 10x the 3 points you beat me to win the title and I beat you by 12x


Feel gutted that I didn't get that prediction right.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> I said id beat you by 10x the 3 points you beat me to win the title and I beat you by 12x
> 
> 
> Feel gutted that I didn't get that prediction right.


You didn't deserve a rematch, you didn't deserve the decision, you don't deserve my belt.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You didn't deserve a rematch, you didn't deserve the decision, you don't deserve my belt.


You gave me the rematch, i don't have a clue what you are on about regarding a decision and i don't want your paint job of a belt.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I said id beat you by 10x the 3 points you beat me to win the title and I beat you by 12x
> 
> 
> Feel gutted that I didn't get that prediction right.


You got lucky with Dariush ,Johnson is still the better fighter , nothing to really brag about. I wouldn't brag about that Strike force Record also since i hold the Belt


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> You got lucky with Dariush ,Johnson is still the better fighter , nothing to really brag about. I wouldn't brag about that Strike force Record also since i hold the Belt


The decision made no difference to the outcome of the fight anyway. I would have apologised if it had.. Where have I bragged about the Strikeforce record? I have never mentioned it apart from it being in my sig.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> The decision made no difference to the outcome of the fight anyway. I would have apologised if it had.. Where have I bragged about the Strikeforce record? I have never mentioned it apart from it being in my sig.


I just meant if your counting highest score , u picked exactly as I did except for Vera and Dariush . And you weren't bragging just saying it's about the gold not the record.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Awwwww bless Cbeebies giving his best Chael Sonnen impression 

Can't we just let the little rascal be a paper champ just to keep him quiet?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The reason you've never been a champ is because you have absolutely no technique. To be fair you're completely on par with most females in WMMA so it's not all bad.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The reason you've never been a champ is because you have absolutely no technique. To be fair you're completely on par with most females in WMMA so it's not all bad.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I would've had the highest score if not for that shocking piece of judging


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

CupCake said:


>


Biel is top 3 in the world in my opinion


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I just noticed, dudeabides that was your 100th fight in the CPL, congratulations


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks I'm like Jeremy Horn or that Travis Fulton guy now except I lose a whole lot more.


----------

